# Good IV Arm?



## Markhk (Aug 30, 2007)

There are quite a lot of IV arm manikins out there for venipuncture/vascular access training, but I was wondering if there was a particular brand you prefer.

I'm not convinced for our training program that a $400 arm is better than a $200. 

The ones I am aware of include the Laerdal, Simulaids and Nasco brands. 

Simulaids offers the widest range from the standard arm, vs. the deluxe arm, vs. the geriatric model. 

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 30, 2007)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------

